# Trucking?



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

A possible career i'm thinking about doing is trucking. my own business, one truck to start. not trucking interstate , i'm talking w/ a tri-axle dump truck or so. there's plenty of work around here, and my friends in trucking seem to do pretty well. i'd be the only driver, and maybe if i expand and get an road tractor w/ dump trailer or something, i may hire another driver. anyone in this field or do any trucking with their dump trucks? i'm seriously pondering the idea of going into that field of work.


bryan


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

the rate I just paid here is $60 and hour for a tri $55 for a reagular 10 wheeler.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Brian,you a have a few years to think about it,since your only 16,and you cant get your CDL for a few years yet.The only way to make any money around here with all the traffic, is to run illegal(overloaded),or drive over your hours,some do both.Running junk trucks to save on overhead usually bites you back with repairs,time wasted,and $$tickets from the DOT or state police.I know one owner operator who is making god money,but he works his tail off,he has a good business head,and has stress levels that are not healthy.If I wanted to drive,and was young with no kids,Id go OTR for a few years,thats where the big money is,even working for a comapny you can make 75-120K a yr and all expenses paid,you can literally live for free,and stash all your pay,most good companys pay for meals,room,when not in truck,insurance,benny's,etc.It would be a good way to see the country,not something id like to do for long,but you'd have a good experience,a fat bank balance,and a new appreciation for your loved ones,and family.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

I spent a few years trucking (as a company driver - pulled a flatbed) and when I applied for a job, company policy was 25 or older due to insurance company requirements.

John's right - you've got plenty of time to research the idea thoroughly.


----------



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

trucking can be a very well paying job, as long as u can do the hours they want and have the right licenses ur set. some extras they reccamend are hazmat, can get that through ur station, and other fire courses also.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

OTR trucking, not something i'd ever want to do. the money sounds alright, but it's not something i could do. i'm attached to the fire department, and there are things i just couldn't see doing. eating fast food all the time, living in a like 4x10 bed. 
i'm going to talk to my friend who owns a trucking business and see what kind of expenses you need to get into it, permits, costs and how much profit you will generate per truck.

just an idea of his trucks, i'm attaching a pic of one of his 4 trucks, he also just took delivery of a new peterbilt 10 wheeler. i'll have to check it out.

bryan


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Now that's a nice set up Nothing like a mack they will run for ever long as you maintain them.This one must of cost 140K. plus his permits


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

here's another pic, it's of his twins I bet they cost big money, but he's also one of the only TRUCKING ONLY companies around. He pays the trucks off in like 3 years or so , not sure though. i bet they cost around 140k with the aluminum dump body. you can carry more more them, but it also limits some of the loads you can haul because they would damage the body. his new peterbilt has a steel body.

bryan


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Career choice....*

Snow, if I could make a recommendation....

I know you have an interest in Fire Departments, you may want to consider a job as a fireman. Good money, great hours and in your off time you could still Plow on your own.

Remember, Police and Fire are now in great demand, and they pay very well.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

*Re: Career choice....*



> _Originally posted by JCurtis _
> *
> I know you have an interest in Fire Departments, you may want to consider a job as a fireman. Good money, great hours and in your off time you could still Plow on your own.
> 
> Remember, Police and Fire are now in great demand, and they pay very well. *


I like being my own boss, and enjoy making my own hours. when you're a paid fireman you can't really make your own hours, u work holidays, weekends, etc unless you trade off. it's not a normal 9-5 job. you need to do a lot outside of the job as far as training, etc. i'd rather stay a volunteer and run my own business. when you're new at being one, you take a lot of crap from others. my old station was volunteer/paid and i saw a lot that happened, and i'd never want to be a paid firefighter. my station is the only all volunteer station left in town.

bryan


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

I run 7 dump trucks all Macks. 2, 5 axle strong arms 4, 3 axle and 1 single with cheater.We grew by 4 trucks this year and the problem is breaking into the markets the big boys use. This is an industry that may have some pocket padding and be sort of a good ol,boy system. So just getting a truck is one thing gettting hired is totally another.We do alot of trucking for our selves which is how we are surviving at this point.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Nice looking trucks.

Lots of chrome!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have a paid fireman that wroks for me 7 am till 1 pm, and then he works his shift 2 pm to midnight. No holidays and no weekends at the Firehouse for him.
20 yrs in,and he gets a civil servants pension, if he stays 30 yrs and gets 70% of his salary plus bennies. He will be 51 when he has 30 yrs in, its a good career.
Dino


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Bryan,

Driving truck at least local hauls, are one of the boaringest jobs out there. You get so good at shifting, that even after a while you don't even have to think about that. I used to do a lot of hauling when I was in my early 20s. I must say the first day was ok, however the next 2 years I hauled were boaring.

Geoff


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

in my town, you work 3 days on, 3 days off. you work either 8am-6pm or 6pm-8am. you work holidays and weekends, unless you trade off with others. the money is great, to start and you can do sidejobs, and overtime. i'd rather make my own hours and work when i want to, take a vacation when i want to. maybe trucking isn't for me, i don't know, but i'd still rather own my own business than being part of a union in town that neither the police or volunteers seem to get along with.

i'd probably start as a driver to see if i even liked trucking before i jumped into it.

i was considering having a few trucks and a material yard, and doing trucking and selling materials like topsoil, sand, gravel ,mulch , screened fill, etc. in the winter selling mix and salt and/or sprayed salt.


i'm not set on a career yet, i'm just looking into options.


bryan


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Does anyone else hear a Everly Brothers song?? Or is it just me?
Dino


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Bryan....*

I'll agree with Geoff. We do a lot of tractor trailer runs and some hauling. It gets boring. 1 day of it is a nice break, but after that it gets kind of boring. Not for me, but I'm not you. Ride with your bud for a week straight everyday next time you get a vacation and you'll know if you like it or not. My bet is not.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I went by my friends yard today to see if his new truck (peterbilt) came in. i started talking to the owner and a driver about trucking, he told me he makes $65-70 an hour. he owns a material yard also, and delivers a lot of material to people, so new places everyday. he told me it's ok to get into, and you make money. the driver said it nots really boring (to him) as he has music playing, and they're always talking to people on their CB's.

they also told me they'd teach me how to back the trucks up soon, and maybe learn how to drive them around the yard.

Bryan

couldn't help it, here's another pic


----------



## DEISL (Dec 18, 2001)

If you have a contract for steady reasonable tonnage fine,if you think its easy and kool, it is not,they have gypsy s jockys and lowballers in that trade too.Fuel for 5 days can be as high as 600.00.taxes,tolls downtime and weather can also be a factor.So if you can ABSORB these factors , warm it up!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Is that an IH fender poking out in the second photo? Or Louisville Ford?

Snow, trucking is fun for a while, but the traffic here in the northeast SUCKS. In the construction industry you almost have to have an in to get any work. I don't know about your area, but just a bit south of me you don't work unless you pay union dues, an added expense. Try to get by without joining the union and you'll have broken trucks!

My buddy has 4 tri-axles and believe me, when they aren't working, he's sweating bullets. I don't mean to discourage you, but if it was easy everyone would be doing it. Listen to your parents, I'll bet they're saying "Stay in school". I wish I had.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pelican01 _
> *Is that an IH fender poking out in the second photo? Or Louisville Ford?
> *


That would be an international with a pusher, he sold that truck to another contractor and bought a new 10 wheel Peterbilt 357.

I'm still considering this trade, but i'm going to write all the expenses out on paper, i think the biggest problem would be getting some contracts or big jobs where i'd have X days at X hours a day garunteed.

Bryan

here's a pic of the international-


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

if your going to do trucking snow get a triaxel with a 17 1/2 ft body you could get $65 and hour at least or 400 to 500 a day.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cat320 _
> *if your going to do trucking snow get a triaxel with a 17 1/2 ft body you could get $65 and hour at least or 400 to 500 a day. *


I get enough truck mags, today i got my Truck Buyers Guide and Truck Paper mags, and my usual Auto Hunter and Truck trader mags. I was talking to an excavating contractor who's a regular at the station, and he says when his truck breaks down he hires my friend with the trucks posted above for like $75 an hour, they mark it up to like $100 or so in their bills to the people so they're making money.

Once i get my CDL through the fire dept, i might get a job driving next summer, and if i like it, maybe i'll look for a yard, a truck and come up with a business plan.

Bryan


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Cost*

Bryan,

I have seen jeff's trucks around stamford and know his lot.

But ask him about other costs for running a truck, like insurance, both for the truck and for the general liability... probably around $2k per truck, and $500 for gl. Your cdl thru the firehouse will save you a couple thousand there. If you plan on buying a used truck do you plan on getting a loan for the truck or do you have some money set aside. If you get a loan it could cost you maybe on the low side of $500 a month to a lot more. I am not saying that money can not be made, but it can cost more than you are aware of. Oh and don't forget Mr. Rolland and your Uncle for IFTA and sales taxes.

Pete


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

*Trucking*

I'm Also interested in getting my own trucking/excavating compnay going. Me and my friend has some connections and we are getting used equipment and we are hopefully going to have our own trucking compnay which we'll be doing sub contracting snowplowing and excavating.


----------



## yorkpaddy (Jan 31, 2001)

hey snow, I was in your shoes a couple years ago, in highschool wondering what to do with my life. I'm 19 now and I decided to go to college and see what works out. I continue to run my lawn business and I work construction and sometimes work at a bar. Go to college, if not for the education for the girls and parties, they are all over. I love working but I'm pretty sure doing it everyday with my hands isn't what I want. Oh and how do you work at a fire department at age 16, i'd think thats kinda young to get a job there.


----------

